# Is Sending Christmas Cards to the ACLU a Good Way to Witness?



## alwaysreforming (Dec 15, 2005)

Here's an email I got from one of my Christian sisters. What does everything think of this idea? Personally, I think its one of the worst ideas I've ever seen for "spreading the Gospel". It actually seems hateful, if I should dare use so strong a word. 

Any thoughts?

______________________________________




Please add one more card to your Christmas Card List ! This is a great idea ! 


I'll Spend $ .37 To Help make the point please do the same !
Wanna have some fun this CHRISTMAS? Send the ACLU a CHRISTMAS CARD! 
As
they are working so very hard to get rid of the CHRISTMAS part of this
holiday, we should all send them a nice, CHRISTIAN, card to brighten up
their dark, sad, little world.
Make sure it says "Merry Christmas" on it.

Here's the Address, just don't be rude or crude.
(It's Not the Christian Way ya know?)

ACLU
125 Broad Street
18th Floor
New York, NY 10004

Two tons of Christmas cards would freeze their operations because they
wouldn't know if any were regular mail containing contributions.. So spend
37 cents and tell the ACLU to leave Christmas alone. Also tell them that
there is no such thing as a Holiday Tree. . . . It's a Christmas Tree even
in the fields


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 15, 2005)

I have better things to do than provoke.

I will keep my pearls and leave the swine to their troughs.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 15, 2005)

I just send them demand letters.

Vic


----------

